# Lominie Asta 120 Pendant Light (Kessil knock-off)



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

You must be a designer of some sort! Very nice. My temptation would be to line up the artwork with the lights, without the height steps. That way your eye is not drawn up or down, but can appreciate the art or the tanks.


----------



## mache62 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice! Heck you could grow sps with them!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kput (Mar 6, 2020)

Streetwise said:


> You must be a designer of some sort! Very nice. My temptation would be to line up the artwork with the lights, without the height steps. That way your eye is not drawn up or down, but can appreciate the art or the tanks.


My stepdad did the painting, unfortunately with the way the wall works, and the way the painting was designed they have to stay about where they are lol. The offset kinds bugs me, but spaced apart or even it wouldn't look right. 



mache62 said:


> Nice! Heck you could grow sps with them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


They do have a reef version for a couple more bucks, I'd definitely be curious as to how well they do.


----------



## jcbradt (Apr 4, 2020)

thank you for the post, I saw these lights and hesitated because there was a lack of reviews


----------



## Godbee (Feb 28, 2015)

I’m going to keep up with this because I’m highly considering these over the beamsworks leds or the odyssea t5s for my 125 gallon.

Are the fans loud on these?


----------



## Kput (Mar 6, 2020)

Godbee said:


> Are the fans loud on these?


Fans aren't loud at all. My Gyre makes more audible noise.

I do run dual overflows and durso standpipes, so I've got some tank noise. I suppose the fans might be noticable if your tank is whisper quiet, but I wouldn't worry about it. They are probably about the same loudness as my Radions or the Kessils I got rid of.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice to see this, I always wondered about the 120. The no dimmer is a real bummer on this model- I hope they work well for you.

Would the gooseneck let you rise them up a bit higher? Could they be hung another way be higher? Any lens in these (the 20 has a 90° and 180°)?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Grobbins48 said:


> Nice to see this, I always wondered about the 120. The no dimmer is a real bummer on this model- I hope they work well for you.
> 
> Would the gooseneck let you rise them up a bit higher? Could they be hung another way be higher? Any lens in these (the 20 has a 90° and 180°)?



Pretty sure it's 90 only..........


----------



## Kput (Mar 6, 2020)

Grobbins48 said:


> Nice to see this, I always wondered about the 120. The no dimmer is a real bummer on this model- I hope they work well for you.
> 
> Would the gooseneck let you rise them up a bit higher? Could they be hung another way be higher? Any lens in these (the 20 has a 90° and 180°)?


I can go higher with the Gooseneck, but the mount doesn't work well with the plastic trim on my tank, so without trimming the plastic I have to make sure the weight is distributed properly so they don't fall. 

Only one lens option with these.


----------



## BearHug (Jan 12, 2022)

After a long time of lurking, I joined specifically to comment on this thread. 

The Asta 120's are solid, very high light pendants for not much money. I too, can comment on the quality of everything. 

To add to the discussion, there's actually three versions out there. The V1 that I have is a single dense matrix COB with very bright-white color (assuming something along the lines of 6700k) and has no cable reinforcement surrounding the area where the power cable goes into the light. It only has an on/off and the fan is loud, IMO (although I prefer a near-silent setup). The V2, that I don't have, uses a power cord that has a split connection somewhere along the line. 

I liked my V1 enough that I recently decided to order another. And this is where my frustration begins. The V3, which I assumed was the same as the V1 but with a dimmer, is not at all the same. It is significantly smaller and lighter, has a better clamp and gooseneck, reinforcement around the power cable, a much reduced fan noise (very significantly so), and a dimmer (which dims it very significantly). All plusses. However, the LED arrangement is wildly different, still COB, but not a dense matrix. It also includes red and green diodes (wavelength unknown). The color is waaaay less pure white and significantly greener. It is also slightly dimmer, although I can't imagine a scenario where it wouldn't qualify as high light unless dimmed to be. I'm going to buy buying another one so I don't have a half-green tank lol. 

Minor gripe about both Asta 120's I have is the cord length is super short. 

Tldr; if you're buying more than one, buy them at the same time.


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

BearHug said:


> After a long time of lurking, I joined specifically to comment on this thread.
> 
> The Asta 120's are solid, very high light pendants for not much money. I too, can comment on the quality of everything.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can post a side-by-side comparison of the lights, since you have both versions?


----------



## BearHug (Jan 12, 2022)

Did my best to get comparative photos. Hard to show the light color, as the flicker (normal for led) causes significant banding. For reference, WB was set at 5500k for both photos, but to my eyes the V3 is significantly greener in real life. The photo that shows both units is probably the most accurate - you can see how pure white the V1 is on the wall. 

Photo where my hand is on the left is the V3, hand on right is V1. Wasn't able to get a photo of the V1's dense matrix COB because it was too bright. Also wasn't able to get a good photo of the light levels and color in the tank, but trust me - slightly dimmer and greener.


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

BearHug said:


> Did my best to get comparative photos.


Oh yeah, seems like the beam is more focused on the V1 as well. Edge lighting of the V3 appears to be more diffused, or maybe it's just that much dimmer. Could be a good thing depending on the preferences of the customer.

I appreciate you taking the time to snap some photos. Thank you!


----------



## BearHug (Jan 12, 2022)

For sure, definitely more diffuse. Should've mentioned that. As you can see from the photos I'm running the light significantly lower to the tank. The V3 is great, but the unmatched pair's driving me nuts!

Hope it was helpful, happy to snap photos!


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm curious how well your light is still performing and if it can fit a thick rim tank (ala 120); I've been reading the reviews on amazon and there does seem to be some failures but there is warranty. The other negative is there appear to be no ramp up in light - it goes from off to on....


----------



## Eric Tran (Jul 7, 2016)

I don’t think these are viable options anymore. From research looks like they now have a new version which are very cheaply made with low output. It’s the classic bait and switch. They made good quality versions and marketed them, then when they got a good reputation they switched them out with cheap replicas.


----------

